# Win The Ultimate Turner Motorsport Weekend Race Experience at Petit Le Mans.



## jbaier (Mar 25, 2013)

*Win an IHG® Rewards Club/Turner Motorsport Race Experience at Petit Le Mans!*

Experience the sounds, smells and excitement of racing up close! 
Sign up to win an IHG Rewards Club Turner Motorsport VIP Race Experience at Petit Le Mans.

You and one friend will experience the 17th running of the Petit Le Mans at Road Atlanta on October 3rd, 2015. This once in a lifetime chance will put you in the middle of all the action on pit lane with the Turner team, not only that, but you will enjoy a 2 night stay at the Crowne Plaza Ravina, in partnership with IHG® Rewards Club.

*SIGN UP HERE:* http://bit.ly/1hKoE4O


----------



## jbaier (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone,

It's the final week to enter the IHG® Rewards Club/Turner Motorsport Ultimate Race Weekend Experience at Petit Le Mans.

Don't miss this opportunity to get to see the Turner Motorsport No. 97 BMW Z4 GTD take on the best the TUDOR United SportsCar Championship has to offer at the season finale.

Sign up here: http://bit.ly/1hKoE4O

Good luck!


----------

